

Text mode 2048 game in C for your Linux console - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/03/text-mode-2048-game-c-algorithm-explained/

======
maus80
Original game:
[http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/](http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/)

